
Apple's Aggressive Recruiting Destroys Motorcyle Startup - SQL2219
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/19/apple-motorcycle-idUSL1N12F2JZ20151019
======
zzalpha
_accelerated after a long struggle to find funding and a sound business
model._

Or maybe, you know, that was the problem?

Lack of funding, no business model... Gee, why couldn't they retain top
talent???

